# Fire & Ice: Venus & Vulcan



## Voulcan (May 31, 2012)

Hello and happy day everyone
My name's Ronny and I'm a new daddy to a pair of 2 beautiful Betta fishies
A very red male I named Vulcan (Roman God of Fire) 
& a gorgeous turquoise female - Venus (Goddess of beauty)

This is my first aquarium and my very first Betta fishies
I rescued them yesterday from a small local pet shop, 
whose Bettas are kept in tiny plastic bags
I have instantly fell in love with the beautiful Betta fish

Now, I've researched a lot, learning and still reading
I'm very excited to join the magnificent world of Betta's
I have also caught a big interest in planted tanks -
I would love to build a natural environment for my Betta's in the future

So here's the short story of the beloved couple -
Although I read everywhere about Betta's aggressive nature
and how they should be kept alone,
I decided to try and house them together - and to my (and yours?) surprise...
Allow me to say, *knocks on wood* I am blessed with the most friendly, calm and gentle, fishie couple.

Firstly, together they began exploring their new tank, 'slow dancing' side by side.
Then, it seems like they're very respectful towards each other -
When one is resting at the bottom the other keeps to his own.

I've learned their behavour and different personallities 
Vulcan - The peace and harmony in the tank are thanks to this little fellow's delicate nature.
He is very calm. He spends most of the time swimming elegantly around the tank. Occasionally he will ask Venus to join him, and she usually does.

Venus - She's more playful and active but a little more hessitant and camera shy than Vulcan. 
Venus prefers the deep, I caught her sleeping inside one of my shells this afternoon.

Oh, I also caught them doing this very adorable thing I called "fishie pebble tennis"
They were swimming near the bottom when suddenly Vulcan picked up a small pebble and passed it to Venus - she caught the pebble and then spitted it out back to Vulcan. They did it a couple times
It was very fun to watch

So what do you guys think, can this work out? 
A lovely Betta couple living in harmony?

I am very happy, I love my new fishies 

Now, I've got some more questions for you guys
First, could someone please confirm they really are male & female?
Could you also help identify their kind & age if possible 
I think Vulcan is a solid red Veiltail while Venus is a crown tail?

Are their fins okay? Do they look like healthy fish to you?

As you'll see in the pics, I don't have a filter, nor heat or air pump at the moment. 
Sadly I cannot trust the owners of the small pet shop in my town to suggest me of filters and stuff 
I do want the best for my fish, what do you guys recommend?

I would also like to add some real plants to the tank,
But I feel I should read a lot more about it before I get anything
Perhaps some java moss for a start? 

Woo, this post came out a lot bigger than I had planned, pardon!

I hope you guys enjoy my Betta pictures,
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

I might be wrong but.... I'm pretty Venus is a boy. (If he/she is a dragon he/she is probably a female. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.) Anyways, Venus is a crowntail, prehaps dragon? while Vuclan is a solid red veil tail or VT.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

http://www.Bettatalk.com



let me start off by saying welcome! I am glad you decided to rescue these Bettas. Bettas should not be kept together, unless for breeding circumstances which will cause the Betttas to become stressed if not acclimated properly. I recommend a tank of at least 5 gallons with at least a heater. Betta are tropical fish and need to have their temperature constantly between 78-80 degrees. I recommend removing the female from the tank, because if they are constantly together, the female will become stressed and could lower her immune system, causing her to be more susceptible to disease. Vulcan is a red veitail male, and Venus is a crown tail female. A tank your size should be cleaned twice a week, and with every water change you should check your water parameters(ph, hardness, alkalinity, etc...) and add water conditionder/dechlorinator. Bettas are also very good jumpers, so i recommend a tank cover. 


Sorry to give you so much information, but i just want your betta friends to be as healthy and happy as possible. Let me know if i can assist you in any other way.


Cheers,

MyRainbowBettaFish


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!

Vulcan is definitely a red male VT.
Venus seems to be suffering from some fin loss. Most likely from nipping.

They really shouldn't be kept together. It's very stressful for them. Males should be kept in tanks by themselves or in community tanks with fish they can get along with. Females should be kept seperately, in community tanks, or in sororities. The general rule is 1 gallon per inch of fish. However, I don't own a tank smaller than 3.5 gallons. For plants, anubias keeps well in low light and you can leave it floating. A lot of my bettas use theirs to rest on up near the surface.

If you don't have a lid, you'll have to keep their water level low. Bettas are known jumpers. I haven't had this problem, but I'm very careful and all my tanks have lids.

With heaters, I get ones that you can adjust. That way you can increase their temp when treating for illness.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Vulcan is definitely a red male VT.
> Venus seems to be suffering from some fin loss. Most likely from nipping.
> ...





Agree!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree - Beautiful bettas, but they are not meant to be together. As much as you might hope to believe your bettas will have a beautiful fishy romance, it is much more dangerous for the fish than anything else. The female will be bullied, and even if you can't see it happen, those tears in her fins are more likely than not from the male nipping at her. Both fish will very much enjoy their own separate tanks.  
The male Vulcan is a handsome red veiltail male, as stated above.
The female Venus is a multicolor blue and red wash crowntail. Her fins will heal in her own tank with nice, very clean water. I reccomend no less than 2.5 gallons per fish, unless you are able to keep up with daily water changes. Heaters are a must and although filters are not neccessary, they can help maintain water quality and clarity.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

For a heater, I'd recommend the elite submersible heater, which ever is appropriate for your tanks size. I have one and have not have any problems with it. It's in my 3 gallon tank and the temperature is adjustable but there is no way to read which temperature it is at without a thermometer. For a thermometer I would recommend the marina floating thermometer. As for a filter.. You could get a sponge filter but I don't have any because it seems that all filters have too strong of current for my betta to stand a chance against them.

Advice when it comes to filters, you will probably have to baffle whatever filter you do choose though I have read that sponge filters have verrrry low currents. When it comes to plants I think Anubias is very nice. So is java fern and water wisteria. I think Swords are nice my plakat loves to swim through them and soon as I put in live plants to his tank he started making nice little bubble nests even my baby betta makes bubble nests. They all seem especially fond of java moss though.

Whatever you choose good luck!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi! And welcome! Well first I want you to Know the peace is most likely temporary, males and females will kill each other. Eeek! It's best you have separate containers. Your male is a VT (veil tale) and your female is a Ct crown tail. Her fins look like she has already taken a beating either from him or herself from fun biting. That can be cause by stress, which is caused by the presence of the male. Your fish are absolutely gorgeous! The male does look a bit clamped (he will relax once you separate them) and don't be fooled I have two girls who seem sweet but kill everything you put with them! You could get a knitter keeper from petc for cheap and it's like a gallon. Comes with a lid and they are easier to heat. Bettas are addicting ! So glad you love your fishies they are cute ! Best of luck !!


----------



## Voulcan (May 31, 2012)

Appreciate the comments and help guys

Although my Bettas both look very relaxed,
I will listen to you guys and seperate them when I get the chance
I keep my eyes open on them until I get another tank.

I have an idea and I need your insight on this -
Could my Bettas be kept together if I get a bigger size tank,
With lots of plants and places for them to hide in?
Would it provide natural territories and seperation for them?

R


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, sadly that doesn't work either.
Our betta have been bred for centuries to be extremely aggressive. They aren't like like wild betta anymore.. Their genes tell them to hunt and kill any other betta in the water. Most female betta are just as mean as males.
Most wild betta can live together since they are less aggressive to each other, but our "house betta" aren't like that anymore.
A group of females is possible in a 10+ gallon with lots of plants however. You need a group of 5 females, as it spreads out any aggression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I would like to suggest some tanks:
Betta bow 2.5 or betta bow 5 
Aquaclear (walmart brand) 5 
Top fin (petsmart brand) 2.5 gallon tank with glass hood 
If you got a divider that was NOT clear you could house both in a 10 or 5 gallon, with the divider in the middle.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful betta's! As person above said you could divide a 10g or larger. Dividers are really easy to make with craft mesh. You can pick up a 10g with filter and hood for I think $30 at walmart. Or you can buy another tank for the female. Whatever works for you! 
Welcome to the site!


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I would suggest dividing a 10g as well, at least that's what I have and love it.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Do not divide a tank for a male and female. Please. There are hormones in the water that the male puts out which cause all sorts of problems for your little girl. Separate tanks is you best option. We've already had one girl blow out due to egg bounding we don't need to promote another.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for the bad advise... I had no ides about that. thanks Ivandert

I have two males so.....


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry to come off kinda hard, I have a friend on here who just had egg bounding happen. Some people do get lucky and those cases intrigue me, I'm trying to figure out why sometimes they work and why others they dont. I think age has a big part in it among other things.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello, and Welcome!!..your fishy's are beautiful..Love thd names and your Avatar pic....they do look content in the tank together..Was always tempted to try it too..but from all the posts I have read..its a no no..unless u are planning on breeding them..


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have done it since January, and have had no problems. I have heard that egg binding is not all that common. My one girl is so used to the males she doesn't even get eggy anymore.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

it's not that common because people mistake it for overfeeding bursts. It does happen, and It'll happen least likely when you expect it. We all really would recommend you split them into separate tanks but we can't tell you what to do. I just hope you don't learn the hard way


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Voulcan said:


> Appreciate the comments and help guys
> 
> Although my Bettas both look very relaxed,
> I will listen to you guys and seperate them when I get the chance
> ...




Sorry, that won't work either. The female betta gives off pheromones which can stress out both fish if they share the same water. I would recommend (if you can, this is the best setup) get two separate 5 gallon tanks with a sponge filter and heater in each and lots of silk plants.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry bout that. I thought since they couldnt see eachother that they would be fine.


----------



## Voulcan (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks again for all the comments
You guys rock and so does this forum 
I'm back with a little update & some more questions

So today's been my 3rd day with my Bettas
I'd like to share how fast my Bettas have acclimated their new home
After reading so much about Betta's behaviors, I was mentally prepared for anything
But to my happy surprise - My Bettas immidiately showed interest in food They have a GREAT appetite - (makes it hard for me to limit their meals...)
They even let me pet and hand feed them - I enjoy their trust a lot

And now to my questions - 
I have read some very mixed opinions around about Bettas and aquariums equipment so I'm a little confused
First issue - Heat - Do I need it?
It's summer here and I live in a very hot country
My normal room temp is 25C (77F) and can reach up to 30C (86+F) in July, eeks!
In these circumstances is there a need for a heater? 

Another thing - Filteration/Java Moss
All agree that Bettas like calm water with little flow as possible
I was also very impressed with the Java Moss (and other plants) positive
impact on the water and on Bettas
1. Would the Java Moss be a good enough alternative to a proper filter?
Aswell as changing 20~30% of the water weekly?
If not, I think I can afford the sponge filter -
2. And if I do, how often (and amount) should I change the water then?

Thanks in advance 
R


----------



## Voulcan (May 31, 2012)

Still looking for answers


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, I think I can help here. Everyone has covered that they can't live together, so I wont add to that.

What I will say is that you will probably be Ok without a heater, Bettas like temperatures ranging from 78-80F.

Live plants are REALLY good for Bettas, and they ( Bettas ) don't necessarily need a filter, so I would go with live plants. Java moss is a GREAT plant. One of the best, I think. You could get a Java fern as well if you want. And a moss ball. Here's a great thread about plants: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=98221

Water changes-It really depends on your tank size. For a 2.5 gallon-100% weekly. For a 5 gallon tank-50% weekly. For a 10 gallon-25% weekly. The bigger the tank, the less water changes, the more room for the fish, plants, and decor.

Remember, bigger is better.

I hope this helps.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Voulcan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments
> You guys rock and so does this forum
> ...


I would not recommend petting them. While we'd all love to cuddle our bettas, our hands have oils that rub off their protective slime coat. A betta is not a puppy. Please don't treat it like one.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

+1 to Lilyth88


----------



## Voulcan (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Jessicatm137 and lilyth88 for your comments
@Jess - Very helpful, thank you

@lily - You're absolutely right  And I promise I did not actually pet my Betta's. I was really meaning to say that they weren't afraid of my fingers, furthermore they jumped and grabbed their little dried worms out of my hands. 

I will keep an update of my Betta's and my Aquarium(s) once I get me some fancy plants


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Voulcan said:


> Thank you Jessicatm137 and lilyth88 for your comments
> @Jess - Very helpful, thank you


Your welcome!



Voulcan said:


> I promise I did not actually pet my Betta's. I was really meaning to say that they weren't afraid of my fingers, furthermore they jumped and grabbed their little dried worms out of my hands.


Ok, I misunderstood that. Nice to know your Bettas trust you. 


Love your avatar BTW!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww.. How cute (the worm thing).


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like yur doing great as a new betta owner..establishing trust and bonding is what i did too..and watching and spending time with yur bettas is very xiting. One thing to make sure you know the temp of the tank is to get a thermometer..just to b sure..as yu dont want overheating either


----------

